# Creek by Kimpball Junction



## Pavlik (Sep 11, 2007)

Does anyone know anything about this creek that runs along the North side of I-80 between Jeremy Ranch and Kimpball Junction exits? I drove past it today on my way back from the Weber River. I got off of the freeway to check it out, and found an access point. Got in the creek, fished it for about 20 minutes. Got one small brown on a parachute adams, and lost another. What is thie creek called? How much of it is private? What are the regs on it? It sure has nice and clear water in it.


----------



## Dagwood (May 12, 2010)

I think that is East Canyon Creek. Super small and clear - requires a whole new level of stealth to get the good browns. I have snuck up on my hands and knees just to poke my head over the grass and see big fish scatter. They are in there, but I sure haven't figured them out. Got lucky and hooked into one in a nice undercut corner, but that's it. Maybe on a really overcast day it would be easier.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Dagwood is on it. Great story!

East Canyon is on the North side. There is some debate where Kimball Creek ends. We've talked about this before here a couple times. I would use the search engine for more info.

30 years ago during the high-water years it was mostly a cow pasture and really good fishing for such a small creek.


----------



## Crow (Sep 15, 2007)

That creek goes all the way to East Canyon Res. There is also a road that you can follow (dirt) that you can drive on. Almost all of it is private property but in the middle the DWR controls some of it and it's fishable along that area. I used to fish it with my dad 100 years ago (long before Jeremy Ranch was developed). You could fish almost all of it then. I personally know of a 5lb Brown that's hanging on a friends wall that was caught on the creek. There are some dandy Browns on the stretch that runs through the golf course.


----------



## stevo1 (Sep 13, 2007)

And some nice cutthroats, this stream even had a Koke run from east canyon res.! A chlorine spill from the water treatment plant years ago took care of a lot of it.  The all American Kentucky blue grass lawn up stream has not helped. This stream could be a real sleeper, even better than the provo!! with some work, alas we will never get it done.


----------



## doody (Apr 2, 2009)

All I've ever seen were no trespassing signs. Looks like a fun little stream.


----------



## Rickvanheel (Nov 15, 2021)

I stayed at Park City RV Park, there is a nice stretch behind it that you can fish. Got some nice browns.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Pavlik! Holy cows that is a blast from the past.


----------

